# Does SIBO always involve D?



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Somebody in my life who was trying to be helpful pointed me toward a local IBS clinical trial. When I found the correct website and read the description, I realized that the trial is for one of the antibiotics commonly used for SIBO. My understanding is that SIBO usually looks like or is associated with IBS-D. I am not IBS-D. I'm not clearly IBS-A or IBS-C either in the textbook sense, although I do have diagnosed IBS and many daily symptoms. I have no idea if I have SIBO. I emailed the study contact anyway to inquire, giving a full description of my symptoms, history, possibly relevant demographics. etc.I received a very prompt reply stating that I would be "ideal", but then, confusingly, if I have IBS-D, it would be "great". The email went on to describe the study procedure that again seems to suggest they want classic IBS-D and that my symptom pattern and intensity (although cumulatively and chronically disruptive to me, all individually fairly mild ) might not pass their screening. I suspect the contact may be the investigator's assistant and may not have fully read or understood all the details I provided in my email. If it's unlikely that I might have SIBO, then there's little point in following up. But if anybody has heard if SIBO cases that didn't very clearly involve predominant D, then maybe...Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on which type of normal colon bacteria are in the small intestine


> There is some evidence that the production of one gas by the bacteria-methane-causes constipation.


http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page4.htmSome studies do sometimes limit symptoms so patients are more simliar to each other for various reasons.


----------

